
To find your first customers, do sales not marketing - louisswiss
https://blog.louisnicholls.com/advice/playing-battleship-the-hard-way-to-find-your-first-customers/
======
borand
I see 99 ways this approach would fail, except one case, it could work if my
product is able to hit product market fit. PMF is why most startups fail, not
because they couldn't figure out how to sell... Even we assume Saas, FinTech,
Dev tools, Uber for dogs are in the same bucket of sales variety, then applied
this battleship approach, you'd be dead in the water before you realize your
product isn't solving a problem you can charge money for yet most people you
ask would tell you if you added certain features it could be useful, or if you
tried this other segment of customers you could make it.

Plus "buy my book to learn more" didn't work for me. I'm a founder. Just
saying.

~~~
louisswiss
OP here. Sorry, I don't quite get your point.

I'm arguing that you can find product-market fit faster by doing sales than
marketing, because doing sales allows you to gather more (and more useful)
information from your target audience faster than marketing does (binary
yes/no responses).

